# "I'm thrilled" - My new Osaka 260 start-up !



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Folks,
Upon a recent advice from an BCA member, I got an Osaka 260 tank @ 60% off sale at Petcetera, & set it up 8 days ago !
Started it off with a seeded filter from my existing Osaka 155 planted discus tank, and dosed for 7 days with Stability, having added a bunch of dither fish - tetras, etc. - Planted it & cautiously waiting for some growout/ seasoning, etc. before adding the discus. It's testing out '0' all around & the water clarity is almost where I want it now.
So now I'd like to share the start up with you, and ask for any thoughts, suggestions, comments, ideas, etc. - as the plantings take root & begin growing out a bit. May do some plant relocations before it's all set up the way I want it - it's all personal preference as you know.

See my pics today - link follows:

Pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket

The first batch of pics are the discus in my previous Osaka 155. The last 12 pics are of the new 260, taken today after 8 days running. Water clarity is about 95% of where I want it, with help from filter floss & Purigen.
What do you think, folks - appreciative of any help - ideas, suggestions I can get !
Paul


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Its looking really great, I can only hope mine turns out as nice as yours is looking. Really like the white pool sand, it sure shows off everything nice.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Ken
Appreciate your comments.
Not looking for compliments, though - just hoping some gurus can give me good food for thought as to improving the aquascaping, or whatever ?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

it looks great !!! congrats on the new osaka.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow - looks great Paul. I have added a couple of Danios today so just need to figure out ..severums or Discus?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Kym,
Hope you don't mind my saying: " Kick it up a notch !!!" - Go for the Discus !!! "


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

And many thanks, April - coming from you, that's a great compliment.
Paul


----------

